# Reason #101 why ratings are a joke



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

So the last month my ratings on the app screen was stuck on 4.66

Seemed odd, especially along with the fact that 3 weekly summaries in a row said "your current rating is 4.7" I was like, wow what are the odds you would stay in place down to the 100th of a point for the duration of 50 plus rides.

Now today it is suddenly 4.64.

Hmmmm


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

naplestom75 said:


> So the last month my ratings on the app screen was stuck on 4.66
> 
> Seemed odd, especially along with the fact that 3 weekly summaries in a row said "your current rating is 4.7" I was like, wow what are the odds you would stay in place down to the 100th of a point for the duration of 50 plus rides.
> 
> ...


My 1 day is 5.0 90% of the time. Exceptions are when I KNOW there was an asshole pax who I'm sure rated me low. But my 7 day is always lower. It's as if the 5 stars get done right away and the crap ratings from really bad pax but the 4s drag in down the road. I don't work every day so I don't see that because if my 1 day isn't a 5 it's often a --- as I didn't drive for the last 24 hrs.

A pax told me thus week that the app doesn't even prompt her to rate about half the time. Anyone heard this before? I asked if it was that she hadn't been riding for a while and she said she rides pretty much every day.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

I've been 4.60 for 3 weeks. Hasn't moved. I was rated 4.86 last week in the email...

App still shows 4.60.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I like to rate some pax 0; but can't do it


----------



## tbob1 (Mar 9, 2015)

The rating system is soooooo ambiguous...that I think trained monkeys are throwing their feces at the numbers and wherever it sticks....is your rating.
Started yesterday at 4.82. Ran 15 trips..5.0. Rating has dropped to 4.79. 7 days 65 trips..4.66..really? 30 days....305 trips 4.81. 365 days..1213 trips 4.8 but yet I show 4.78 to the riders. What bullshit! I try to explain to riders that a 4.0 rating is death to an Uber driver, unlike the Michelin Guide, Yelp, Amazon or Ebay.....you know real, valid, legitimate technology companies who take a 4. as an acceptable rating. I heard that daytime ratings carry a heavier weight than nighttime from one CSR..and that they didn't from another. I guess when the monkeys aren't throwing their shit.....they respond to inquires. Regardless, when I ask to see their algorithm for ratings...I'm told that it's proprietary. What do they think they're Kentucky Fried Chicken or Coca-Cola with their "secret formulas"?


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

tbob1 said:


> The rating system is soooooo ambiguous...that I think trained monkeys are throwing their feces at the numbers and wherever it sticks....is your rating.
> Started yesterday at 4.82. Ran 15 trips..5.0. Rating has dropped to 4.79. 7 days 65 trips..4.66..really? 30 days....305 trips 4.81. 365 days..1213 trips 4.8 but yet I show 4.78 to the riders. What bullshit! I try to explain to riders that a 4.0 rating is death to an Uber driver, unlike the Michelin Guide, Yelp, Amazon or Ebay.....you know real, valid, legitimate technology companies who take a 4. as an acceptable rating. I heard that daytime ratings carry a heavier weight than nighttime from one CSR..and that they didn't from another. I guess when the monkeys aren't throwing their shit.....they respond to inquires. Regardless, when I ask to see their algorithm for ratings...I'm told that it's proprietary. What do they think they're Kentucky Fried Chicken or Coca-Cola with their "secret formulas"?


Maybe they hired the careerbuilder monkeys to head that dept.


----------



## no more taxi mafia (Oct 15, 2014)

Honkadonk said:


> I've been 4.60 for 3 weeks. Hasn't moved. I was rated 4.86 last week in the email...
> 
> App still shows 4.60.


Yeah, I get higher (likely, inaccurate) email ratings, as well.


----------



## no more taxi mafia (Oct 15, 2014)

tbob1 said:


> The rating system is soooooo ambiguous...that I think trained monkeys are throwing their feces at the numbers and wherever it sticks....is your rating.
> Started yesterday at 4.82. Ran 15 trips..5.0. Rating has dropped to 4.79. 7 days 65 trips..4.66..really? 30 days....305 trips 4.81. 365 days..1213 trips 4.8 but yet I show 4.78 to the riders. What bullshit! I try to explain to riders that a 4.0 rating is death to an Uber driver, unlike the Michelin Guide, Yelp, Amazon or Ebay.....you know real, valid, legitimate technology companies who take a 4. as an acceptable rating. I heard that daytime ratings carry a heavier weight than nighttime from one CSR..and that they didn't from another. I guess when the monkeys aren't throwing their shit.....they respond to inquires. Regardless, when I ask to see their algorithm for ratings...I'm told that it's proprietary. What do they think they're Kentucky Fried Chicken or Coca-Cola with their "secret formulas"?


They're offering $500 for experienced ride-share drivers yet risk getting rid of good drivers they already have with their insane rating system. Every rider I speak to about this expresses near "horror" at such a system. My last customer thought 3.8 was the cut off point. All agree it's crazy.


----------



## Honkadonk (Jul 20, 2015)

Honkadonk said:


> I've been 4.60 for 3 weeks. Hasn't moved. I was rated 4.86 last week in the email...
> 
> App still shows 4.60.





no more taxi mafia said:


> Yeah, I get higher (likely, inaccurate) email ratings, as well.


Lol I make this post today and now look


----------

